# Mental Prep for Isolation



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I searched for this type of topic but did not find a thread, if there is one I missed it. 

The concept for this post is what or how does a person prepare for total isolation --- no human contact. We have discussed -- large (rural town) herd groups and Wolf Pack small (MAG) groups and the Lone Wolf (single person /family)group. We have not to my knowledge addressed the mindset required to live without any human contact or interaction. I wonder just how many people could actually deal with the isolation. 

By nature I am a lone wolf. I spent 9 months house sitting for my son when he was on his last deployment. I only left the house 2 times a month, needed to stock up on fresh food. I had no difficulty with the isolation but my wife needs to see people / get out of the house at least every week and usually several times a week. (maybe I drive her nuts -- not admitting it)

In the movie (Title was either : 5 years after --or-- 6 years after) one of the main issues with many of the character was isolation. So could you be the Lone Wolf or would you need somebody to interact with? 

Post you vote and receive my eternal gratitude or at least a like.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> I searched for this type of topic but did not find a thread, if there is one I missed it. The concept for this post is what or how does a person prepare for total isolation --- no human contact. We have discussed -- large (rural town) herd groups and Wolf Pack small (MAG) groups and the Lone Wolf (single person /family)group. We have not to my knowledge addressed the mindset required to live without any human contact or interaction. I wonder just how many people could actually deal with the isolation. By nature I am a lone wolf. I spent 9 months house sitting for my son when he was on his last deployment. I only left the house 2 times a month, needed to stock up on fresh food. I had no difficulty with the isolation but my wife needs to see people / get out of the house at least every week and usually several times a week. (maybe I drive her nuts -- not admitting it). In the movie (Title was either : 5 years after --or-- 6 years after) one of the main issues with many of the character was isolation. So could you be the Lone Wolf or would you need somebody to interact with?
> Post you vote and receive my eternal gratitude or at least a like.


May be wrong, but my guess is you're not gonna find many that are of the true "Lone Wolf" mentality ("mentally off-grid" might be more like it). I have no clue where to find the "studies" conducted by the military PSYOPs people many, many years ago, but I do remember that "being without human contact" was a BIGGIE trigger for mental disorders, EXCEPT for the very small percentage that was inclined to be of the "antisocial/loner" type NATURALLY. The "key words" here are "very small percentage." My guess is that hasn't changed over the years. :dunno:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> May be wrong, but my guess is you're not gonna find many that are of the true "Lone Wolf" mentality ("mentally off-grid" might be more like it). I have no clue where to find the "studies" conducted by the military many, many years ago, but I do remember that "being without human contact" was a BIGGIE trigger for mental disorders, EXCEPT for the very small percentage that was inclined to be of the "antisocial/loner" type NATURALLY. The "key words" here are "very small percentage." My guess is that hasn't changed over the years. :dunno:


What you mean anti-social, I ain't et nobody in yars.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

As long as I have Wilson I'll be ok. 

I can do without people. Its the snack foods and fast foods I'll miss.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I think I'd do better with at least another person. I have a caretaker type personality, and it would get awful boring, since it doesn't require much of me to just take care of myself. 
If there were no people around, maybe at least livestock. 
Been worried about my 83 yr old mom in California. Living alone since last July, sometimes she goes 2 weeks without seeing anyone. Her husband is an invalid and is being cared for in a home. She was going pretty whacko, even with phone calls. She had some dolls set up on the couch and was talking to them. Also, her night and days were totally messed up. My sister who is living near her is now being more attentive, and a lady is hired to come by and check on her. She is very social, and needs to interact.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> I think I'd do better with at least another person. I have a caretaker type personality, and it would get awful boring, since it doesn't require much of me to just take care of myself.
> If there were no people around, maybe at least livestock.
> Been worried about my 83 yr old mom in California. Living alone since last July, sometimes she goes 2 weeks without seeing anyone. Her husband is an invalid and is being cared for in a home. She was going pretty whacko, even with phone calls. She had some dolls set up on the couch and was talking to them. Also, her night and days were totally messed up. My sister who is living near her is now being more attentive, and a lady is hired to come by and check on her. She is very social, and needs to interact.


This is a silly request because i know you will do right by her but At that age, they can slip very quickly. I worked in a couple of high end assisted living facilities and saw it happen repeatedly. If they are not occupied with something (anything) they tend to go much faster. Those that retire - retire, fade away fastest. keep your mind occupied or ?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> What you mean anti-social, I ain't et nobody in yars.


Maybe that's the problem? You should get closer to people? (Easier to hit, saves ammo, doesn't take as long to get to 'em to dress 'em out, etc..:rofl


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> As long as I have Wilson I'll be ok.
> 
> I can do without people. Its the snack foods and fast foods I'll miss.


I gotta beanie baby panda, myself, but don't tell Bo & Lilly!!:wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> This is a silly request because i know you will do right by her but At that age, they can slip very quickly. I worked in a couple of high end assisted living facilities and saw it happen repeatedly. If they are not occupied with something (anything) they tend to go much faster. Those that retire - retire, fade away fastest. keep your mind occupied or ?


This is assuming you have a mind to occupy. I don't have that problem!:woohoo:

You are absolutely correct, keeping those in assisted living facilities or nursing homes occupied is an absolute necessity......BOREDOM KILLS!!!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> This is a silly request because i know you will do right by her but At that age,* they can slip very quickly*. I worked in a couple of high end assisted living facilities and saw it happen repeatedly. If they are not occupied with something (anything) they tend to go much faster. Those that retire - retire, fade away fastest. keep your mind occupied or ?


I'm sure you meant mentally, but they can slip physically too. That's what got my Grandfather. He fell and hit his head, cracked his skull and caused brain swelling. He was in an assisted living home but fell turning around and hit the corner of his dresser. If he had missed the dresser, having others around may have saved him.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I gotta beanie baby panda, myself, but don't tell Bo & Lilly!!:wave:


One a these days I'll remember to put the damn picture WITH the post....maybe....if I don't ferget it again....:cheers: Thought I was kiddin', dint'cha??


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I'm sure you meant mentally, but they can slip physically too. That's what got my Grandfather. He fell and hit his head, cracked his skull and caused brain swelling. He was in an assisted living home but fell turning around and hit the corner of his dresser. If he had missed the dresser, having others around may have saved him.


Terri, sorry for your loss. yes I was referring to mental. I had to maintain a professions distance but it was difficult watching people fade away. Bright, basically healthy people, simply quit living. i discovered lack of family, no visitors or very few visitors and no outside activities. You can't just occupy space, the mind must be active. JMHO


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Terri, sorry for your loss. yes I was referring to mental. I had to maintain a professions distance but it was difficult watching people fade away. Bright, basically healthy people, simply quit living. i discovered lack of family, no visitors or very few visitors and no outside activities. You can't just occupy space, the mind must be active. JMHO


Terri9360, accept my condolences as well....ain't easy when family departs.

Mentally, people need a "reason to live." Without any reason, their mental state changes to "why bother, what's the point?" Sad, but true. How many deaths in "assisted living/nursing homes" could be attributed to simply "having no reason to go on?" :dunno:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Terri9360, accept my condolences as well....ain't easy when family departs.
> 
> Mentally, people need a "reason to live." Without any reason, their mental state changes to "why bother, what's the point?" Sad, but true. How many deaths in "assisted living/nursing homes" could be attributed to simply "having no reason to go on?" :dunno:


When I retired from business (wife has other idea's) I set my goal to do everything I could to help my oldest son and his family survive and hopefully prosper in the future. I have several sons and daughters but only one woke up and is headed to the coffee pot. The rest still have to decide on their own. They are all very intelligent but also don't or do not want to see the writing on the wall. Wall street crash was way back in the past. housing crash back then, they won't admit that the economy is built on a house of card and will crash again and someday it is not going to recover. Focus on the goal.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> When I retired from business (wife has other idea's) I set my goal to do everything I could to help my oldest son and his family survive and hopefully prosper in the future. I have several sons and daughters but only one woke up and is headed to the coffee pot. The rest still have to decide on their own. They are all very intelligent but also don't or do not want to see the writing on the wall. Wall street crash was way back in the past. housing crash back then, they won't admit that the economy is built on a house of card and will crash again and someday it is not going to recover. Focus on the goal.


Somewhere in this tangle of threads are some excellent posts regarding the "bubbles" floating around, and the bald truth is there are an AWFUL LOT OF BUBBLES in the air! If you really get to thinking about it, it can be depressing as hell. If even just one or two of those bubbles burst, we'd be in sheep dip RIGHT NOW, no waiting, and it's SHTF TIME! Could happen TOMORROW, could happen 20 YEARS down the pike, who knows....and that's the rub....NO ONE KNOWS! For those "optimists" who say, "Ahhh, that'll never happen," I got just one question. *"What if you're wrong?"*

If *I'M* wrong, what have I lost by "preparing for the worst?" Nothing, the "Retreat" was/is my "retirement home" from day one. If I'm *RIGHT*, "Hey, sorry Mr. Optimist, but don't come knocking on MY door!" You had your chance and blew it. Tough luck, bit I'm not committing "suicide by generosity." And if he wants to argue about it, well, the garden could use some fertilizer anyway. OK, so to the "average person," my attitude sucks....I don't care.....Mr. Average is not gonna last long if the shtf, and his opinion isn't even a blip on my radar.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't mind being alone, I'm comfortable with the Silence. Besides I'm a little Crazy anyway, and most People make me want to bang my Head against a Tree. That being said being alone in a SHTF situation is a tough way to survive.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

I prefer being alone. My wife was gone overseas for 2 months visiting her sick father. I only went to town twice in that time for repair parts.

Of course I have the voices in my head to keep me company.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to a “survival camp” back in the 1970’s. The goal was to teach us to be able to forage and survive in any situation, like being lost in the woods. One of the main points was about being all alone in a stressful situation. We had a one week solo at the end where we would be dropped off at 1 mile intervals on a creek and told to be back at a certain place on a certain day as close to noon as possible. Just the clothes on your back, as if you had just gone for a walk and got lost kind of situation.

You have to keep your mind occupied, with anything. Just making a shelter and thinking about food/water would drive you nuts. I played games. Made up stupid things and did them for an hour or so a day, then something else, then repeat the next day, adding something different each day. I whittled, made a sun dial, fireplace, spruced up the camp… Anything to keep my mind occupied and busy.

I am a lone wolf also. I have always been a bachelor and gone weeks at a time without seeing/talking to another person, or animal for that matter. I am fine with it, have no troubles keeping myself occupied and busy. I have shared part of my life with several Black Labs now and they have made living alone so much more pleasant. That is one of the reasons older bachelors have dogs ya know. When folks see us talking to ourselves, they think we are talking to the dog.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

My so called attentive sister took my mom to a home last night, told her nothing until she got there. Texted me to tell me. I am so angry I could spit. I called mom, and she is all freaked out. Said sister has her house keys..credit card stuff...made her sign a check for the rent at the home $4,000 a month. She put her in a different town where she doesn't know anyone. Feels totally isolated. Sister plans to sell everything. Am plotting a rescue.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

After 20 years in public service and going on 25 years in a service type business, I _*NEED*_ the weekend away from people and phones to recharge mentality.

Give me a good library, unlimited cold Root Beer and warm sunny camp site in the woods and I'm good. Throw in a once a month Face-time with the kids and grand kids and that's all the human contact I need.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I did a little research on isolism and all I could find was.......







cube








pet rock








loaded gun
Not necessarily on that order.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Woody said:


> I went to a "survival camp" back in the 1970's. The goal was to teach us to be able to forage and survive in any situation, like being lost in the woods. One of the main points was about being all alone in a stressful situation. We had a one week solo at the end where we would be dropped off at 1 mile intervals on a creek and told to be back at a certain place on a certain day as close to noon as possible. Just the clothes on your back, as if you had just gone for a walk and got lost kind of situation.
> You have to keep your mind occupied, with anything. Just making a shelter and thinking about food/water would drive you nuts. I played games. Made up stupid things and did them for an hour or so a day, then something else, then repeat the next day, adding something different each day. I whittled, made a sun dial, fireplace, spruced up the camp&#8230; Anything to keep my mind occupied and busy.
> I am a lone wolf also. I have always been a bachelor and gone weeks at a time without seeing/talking to another person, or animal for that matter. I am fine with it, have no troubles keeping myself occupied and busy. I have shared part of my life with several Black Labs now and they have made living alone so much more pleasant. That is one of the reasons older bachelors have dogs ya know. When folks see us talking to ourselves, they think we are talking to the dog.


Black Labs are smarter than most people I have observed in my 70+ years.....give me the dog!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> My so called attentive sister took my mom to a home last night, told her nothing until she got there. Texted me to tell me. I am so angry I could spit. I called mom, and she is all freaked out. Said sister has her house keys..credit card stuff...made her sign a check for the rent at the home $4,000 a month. She put her in a different town where she doesn't know anyone. Feels totally isolated. Sister plans to sell everything. Am plotting a rescue.


GOOD LUCK.....That sucks!


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> My so called attentive sister took my mom to a home last night, told her nothing until she got there. Texted me to tell me. I am so angry I could spit. I called mom, and she is all freaked out. Said sister has her house keys..credit card stuff...made her sign a check for the rent at the home $4,000 a month. She put her in a different town where she doesn't know anyone. Feels totally isolated. Sister plans to sell everything. Am plotting a rescue.


What a crappy thing to do. Does she have power of attorney or any type of legal guardianship over your mother that would let her legally do any of this? I know who would be written out of my will!!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> My so called attentive sister took my mom to a home last night, told her nothing until she got there. Texted me to tell me. I am so angry I could spit. I called mom, and she is all freaked out. Said sister has her house keys..credit card stuff...made her sign a check for the rent at the home $4,000 a month. She put her in a different town where she doesn't know anyone. Feels totally isolated. Sister plans to sell everything. Am plotting a rescue.


I have seen this happen before. MOVE QUICKLY, it is very difficult to undo completed evils. You or somebody needs to set the "Attentive Sister" straight or this is going to be an on going battle. Been there, done that. Stop it in it's tracks now. Wish you luck and will keep my fingers crossed for you and your mother.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Am in cohoots with sister that lives with lawyer boyfriend. He filed paperwork this morning prohibited anyone from going into her home, selling it or her stuff. Mom has not signed power of attorney. Locksmith is there now, and will be sending me a key in the mail. I hope to be down there to fetch her in the next week and a half. I'll bring her to her house to get immediate needs, and we'll hire a moving company to get the rest. Then she'll fly home with us and live with us. Mom was relieved. In tears, she's so relieved. So "attentive" sister is on the warpath, but she has three of us other sisters mad as hell. Also contacted an eldercare person to make sure we can take her out of there when we get there. Her husband told her that she has no choice, can't leave, will die there, etc...He's an idiot who is now an invalid in another home. She's not speaking to him anymore.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

IMO a huge issue in a true SHTF situation is going to be outside communications and news. In the last twenty years we've seen the world become much smaller. We daily keep in contact with kids scattered across the country so the distances between us seem to evaporate. Imagine a world in which such communications ceased to exist. Likewise imagine what it would be like to have no news of the "outside" world. Also gathering information. Some of us are old enough to remember trying to find information using periodicals in libraries and how difficult it was to get timely information outside of a college or university library. We have questions answered now ... in seconds using out phones and the internet. We had a dog that got into rat poison. In minutes we knew what to do by a quick internet search. Had that not been available the dog would have probably died a very horrible death. Same with a lot of other issues. Libraries are becoming bigger on videos and internet while shrinking their book and periodical inventories. 

Isolation will be an issue. I read an article once that pointed out how few people had actually spent a single night completely alone camping. The crux of the matter is that we tend to be deathly afraid of being alone and especially afraid of being alone in the wilderness with "wild" creatures out roaming around. Wood rats like us are used to it. Not many others are. (Me, I just remove my hearing aids and I couldn't hear a Mack truck approaching with it's horn sounding!) To those who hear well, a night alone in the woods can be terrifying.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

mosquitomountainman said:


> IMO a huge issue in a true SHTF situation is going to be outside communications and news. In the last twenty years we've seen the world become much smaller. We daily keep in contact with kids scattered across the country so the distances between us seem to evaporate. Imagine a world in which such communications ceased to exist. Likewise imagine what it would be like to have no news of the "outside" world. Also gathering information. Some of us are old enough to remember trying to find information using periodicals in libraries and how difficult it was to get timely information outside of a college or university library. We have questions answered now ... in seconds using out phones and the internet. We had a dog that got into rat poison. In minutes we knew what to do by a quick internet search. Had that not been available the dog would have probably died a very horrible death. Same with a lot of other issues. Libraries are becoming bigger on videos and internet while shrinking their book and periodical inventories. Isolation will be an issue. I read an article once that pointed out how few people had actually spent a single night completely alone camping. The crux of the matter is that we tend to be deathly afraid of being alone and especially afraid of being alone in the wilderness with "wild" creatures out roaming around. Wood rats like us are used to it. Not many others are. (Me, I just remove my hearing aids and I couldn't hear a Mack truck approaching with it's horn sounding!) To those who hear well, a night alone in the woods can be terrifying.


As long as they have power, or can generate power, the Ham Radio Operators will be up and running, and MOST of THEM are very definitely NOT Left-Wing dumbos!!

You have a computer/laptop? Get a couple 4TB external hard drives, and download every encyclopedia, medical compendium, outdoor/survival manual, etc., you can find on the Wide Wonderful Web....as long as YOU have power, or can generate power, you'll have the data. External HDDs are a GREAT investment!! (And not really all that expensive, either.) The 4TB HDDs can be had for less than $150 right now, for the inexpensive ones, to around $350 for the best ones. http://www.pcworld.com/article/3190...-4tb-external-hard-drive-is-90-right-now.html
And you can get superfast 4TB SSDs for around $1500: https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/11/samsung-4tb-evo-850-ssd/

The point is get an external HDD/SSD or two, and stock up on the textbooks, manuals, library reading material, movies/videos, music, whatever you want!! artydance::beercheer:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> Am in cohoots with sister that lives with lawyer boyfriend. He filed paperwork this morning prohibited anyone from going into her home, selling it or her stuff. Mom has not signed power of attorney. Locksmith is there now, and will be sending me a key in the mail. I hope to be down there to fetch her in the next week and a half. I'll bring her to her house to get immediate needs, and we'll hire a moving company to get the rest. Then she'll fly home with us and live with us. Mom was relieved. In tears, she's so relieved. So "attentive" sister is on the warpath, but she has three of us other sisters mad as hell. Also contacted an eldercare person to make sure we can take her out of there when we get there. Her husband told her that she has no choice, can't leave, will die there, etc...He's an idiot who is now an invalid in another home. She's not speaking to him anymore.


We all know I am agnostic but Bless you for going the distance for your mom. you are doing exactly what needs to be done and doing it quickly. I am glad your mom was able to thank you and I thank you for being a great daughter.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, thanks for that, but I'm running into a wall in flying her out quickly. She's lost her I.D. Had to take the dive and call the bad sister and ask her to look for it. Seems she's already been through her place and said she didn't see it. I can't book a flight without her I.D. Am asking the elderly advocate to help. She sees her Tuesday. Bad sister said she may look again, and am chuckling because just was texted by other sister that the locks were being changed right then. Bad sister and Mom live in the same mobile home park. Worst case, we have to drive about 20 hours each way. That would be hard on all of us.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> Well, thanks for that, but I'm running into a wall in flying her out quickly. She's lost her I.D. Had to take the dive and call the bad sister and ask her to look for it. Seems she's already been through her place and said she didn't see it. I can't book a flight without her I.D. Am asking the elderly advocate to help. She sees her Tuesday. Bad sister said she may look again, and am chuckling because just was texted by other sister that the locks were being changed right then. Bad sister and Mom live in the same mobile home park. Worst case, we have to drive about 20 hours each way. That would be hard on all of us.


You may not like this suggestion. Get her doctor to state she has a memory issue and has lost her identification and you are the care giver. Contact TSA and see if they will accept doctors statement. May work, may not but I really do not see any TSA agent refusing to pass her through. GREY Hair does have it's advantages. Hang in there.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

AmishHeart said:


> Am in cohoots with sister that lives with lawyer boyfriend. He filed paperwork this morning prohibited anyone from going into her home, selling it or her stuff. Mom has not signed power of attorney. Locksmith is there now, and will be sending me a key in the mail. I hope to be down there to fetch her in the next week and a half. I'll bring her to her house to get immediate needs, and we'll hire a moving company to get the rest. Then she'll fly home with us and live with us. Mom was relieved. In tears, she's so relieved. So "attentive" sister is on the warpath, but she has three of us other sisters mad as hell. Also contacted an eldercare person to make sure we can take her out of there when we get there. Her husband told her that she has no choice, can't leave, will die there, etc...He's an idiot who is now an invalid in another home. She's not speaking to him anymore.


 I'd also cancel any credit and bank cards and checks. Contact the banks to stop any pmts/withdrawals if possible. Have them send replacements to your address. I cant think of any valid reason to take those from her just because she was going to a "home".

Sorry to think that way but I've seen it done before. Good luck.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> Well, thanks for that, but I'm running into a wall in flying her out quickly. She's lost her I.D. Had to take the dive and call the bad sister and ask her to look for it. Seems she's already been through her place and said she didn't see it. I can't book a flight without her I.D. Am asking the elderly advocate to help. She sees her Tuesday. Bad sister said she may look again, and am chuckling because just was texted by other sister that the locks were being changed right then. Bad sister and Mom live in the same mobile home park. Worst case, we have to drive about 20 hours each way. That would be hard on all of us.


You do what you gotta do....good luck, hope it all works out for you & mom!:wave:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> I'd also cancel any credit and bank cards and checks. Contact the banks to stop any pmts/withdrawals if possible. Have them send replacements to your address. I cant think of any valid reason to take those from her just because she was going to a "home". Sorry to think that way but I've seen it done before. Good luck.


*EXCELLENT SUGGESTION!!!* :2thumb:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I probably could go for long periods of time without seeing people but would have to eventually need interact one or twice a year. 
By the way great topic. I was thinking about something similar this week, but have a new topic a week to discuss with everyone and then come up with the best possible outcome and do a right up I on it. Or something like that.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Flight1630 said:


> I probably could go for long periods of time without seeing people but would have to eventually need interact one or twice a year.
> By the way great topic. I was thinking about something similar this week, but have a new topic a week to discuss with everyone and then come up with the best possible outcome and do a right up I on it. Or something like that.


Flight, I really like that concept. There is so much knowledge on this forum, it would be great to be able to learn for all these experts. I can't think of any topic or field not covered by somebody on this forum. Since this is your concept, start a new thread and ask the folks how they would feel about it. I am not an expert on anything but so many are, maybe they would be willing to start and maintain a weekly Q&A session to discuss and provide options.
Great idea.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Flight, I really like that concept. There is so much knowledge on this forum, it would be great to be able to learn for all these experts. I can't think of any topic or field not covered by somebody on this forum. Since this is your concept, start a new thread and ask the folks how they would feel about it. I am not an expert on anything but so many are, maybe they would be willing to start and maintain a weekly Q&A session to discuss and provide options.
> Great idea.


Lol I'm surpised that anyone understude my post. I got back to the yard last night at midnight when I put that post on. To elaborate I have been listening to a survival podcast and he supposed to have over 18 writeups on different topics. So I was thinking ( yes it hurts and is it normal for that much smoke and sparks to come out of one's ears? :what )we could do the same. :thumbup:


----------



## SewingMachine (Mar 26, 2017)

I go out alone quite a bit, but for anything over a few days, I would definitely want some company. I think you would go crazy and make poor decisions. I know I would.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Get married... after 15 years or so you will feel pretty isolated... J/K


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

LastOutlaw said:


> Get married... after 15 years or so you will feel pretty isolated... J/K


Does almost 14 yrs count lol


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Flight1630 said:


> Does almost 14 yrs count lol


Whole lot better than me! Never made it past 7. Got a good spouse for more than 10, I'd have to say they're a "keeper!" Hope you see your 50th anniversary, some things are worth hanging on to....:kiss::2thumb::beercheer:


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Whole lot better than me! Never made it past 7. Got a good spouse for more than 10, I'd have to say they're a "keeper!" Hope you see your 50th anniversary, some things are worth hanging on to....:kiss::2thumb::beercheer:


Well as far as I'm concerned she is a keeper and no you can not borrow her even though she is an amazing cook. Just ask my belly lol


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Whole lot better than me! Never made it past 7. Got a good spouse for more than 10, I'd have to say they're a "keeper!" Hope you see your 50th anniversary, some things are worth hanging on to....:kiss::2thumb::beercheer:


 We hit 21 last Dec. He's stuck now. Only one way out of this relationship....


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> We hit 21 last Dec. He's stuck now. Only one way out of this relationship....


Not to sure if I really want to know. Lol


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Married 21 years to a vary nice Lady, then she got smart. :dunno:

Engaged to not so nice Lady and then I got smart. artydance:

Current wife -- friends for 8 years and now married for 5 years. 

I think this one plans to keep me. MAYBE? Time will tell.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Ohh...you all are newlyweds. Ha.
I married the love of my life almost 34 years ago. We met when I was 17, and married when I was 21. He is 9 years older. One of our daughters (age 24) was dating young men her age, never was working out. Is dating (and shacking up with) one who is 10 yrs older. Seems to be working well, although I'm not thrilled with the shacking up part. He is a very nice man and works hard, and doesn't play video games or act like a childish idiot.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> Ohh...you all are newlyweds. Ha.
> I married the love of my life almost 34 years ago. We met when I was 17, and married when I was 21. He is 9 years older. One of our daughters (age 24) was dating young men her age, never was working out. Is dating (and shacking up with) one who is 10 yrs older. Seems to be working well, although I'm not thrilled with the shacking up part. He is a very nice man and works hard, and doesn't play video games or act like a childish idiot.


Yes it did take me a long time to smarten up. As for the "Shacking Up", in the past I might have agreed with you but after my romantic failures, I really believe it is the best choice. I know the old adage about "buying the cow if you are getting the milk free" but nobody is talented (acting) enough to put on good show 24 /7 /365. Being on your best behavior has time limits. Plus shacking up does not have the social stigma of years past --- she is not going to be known as a loose woman. Keep my finger crossed for her and I am very proud and happy for you. 34 years is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## ozarkshermit (Apr 23, 2017)

Have lived alone for the past 35 years . . 

If you wonder why, listen to the lyrics of the song "Solitary Man" by Neil Diamond. (There are many links to the song).
Don't just listen to it, try to relate to the lives of those who experienced the message of the song.
It perfectly describes what happens when trust is placed in partners who totally deceive.


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

A most interesting topic. I don't post often, and at times I piss people off because my beliefs don't generally run with flow here. That said, I found all posts on this topic enlightening and useful and frankly entertaining ( in the enjoyment context). There was an article years ago in I believe the National Observer titled " The Perimeter Men", about the men and occasionally the women who live in the Alaskan bush. If you can find it, it us a wonderful read. One thing that has stuck with me from the article was the author asking a Perimeter Man what he was running away from. He said he wasn't running from anything. He was running _TO _ everything.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Iafrate........"Alaskan Bush People" ain't bad either, despite the controversy over how much of it is "fake." Use what you can use, discard the rest!! 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBu8_Qk_Eds5_lVE9y6K6jSovcoUI6v6C


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

After 40+ years of marriage (to the same woman) I can't imagine not being married (and I mean that in every positive sense of the word). Has every moment been heavenly bliss? Of course not. Life comes with no guarantees, even Jesus said "In this world you will have trouble" but I wouldn't trade those years for anything.

I would make a terrible hermit.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

LastOutlaw said:


> Get married... after 15 years or so you will feel pretty isolated... J/K


It was their thirty year wedding anniversary. He was sitting in front of the TV with a beer in hand. She noticed he was unusually quiet and wasn't drinking so she sat down beside him to ask, "Honey is everything alright?"

He turned towards her with tears in his eyes, "Remember thirty years ago when you was sixteen and your dad caught us in the backseat of my car? He gave me the choice of ether marrying you or going to prison for thirty years. I would have been freed today..."


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Normally humans are social animals and I think we would all do better if we group up.
It really comes down to a trade off of wisdom and skills for the safety and survival of all. It's true "No man is an island" even if they think they are.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I prefer to be alone most of the time I guess that's why I drive truck


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Dove150 said:


> Normally humans are social animals and I think we would all do better if we group up.
> It really comes down to a trade off of wisdom and skills for the safety and survival of all. It's true "No man is an island" even if they think they are.


Everyone has their own view (plenty of divergent views here!), but personally, I don't buy the "no man is an island" thing. If others want to trust their lives to the fates, that's up to them.....me, I'm the best imitation of an island you ever saw! And if I'm wrong, it'll only affect ME. If the "groupies" are wrong, how many will die because of THEIR decisions? Wish you luck, but groups ain't for me...:wave:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Everyone has their own view (plenty of divergent views here!), but personally, I don't buy the "no man is an island" thing. If others want to trust their lives to the fates, that's up to them.....me, I'm the best imitation of an island you ever saw! And if I'm wrong, it'll only affect ME. If the "groupies" are wrong, how many will die because of THEIR decisions? Wish you luck, but groups ain't for me...:wave:


You be like "Crater lake Island" and I be like Sahara Desert Oasis island.

:cheers:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Iafrate said:


> A most interesting topic. I don't post often, and at times I piss people off because my beliefs don't generally run with flow here. That said, I found all posts on this topic enlightening and useful and frankly entertaining ( in the enjoyment context). There was an article years ago in I believe the National Observer titled " The Perimeter Men", about the men and occasionally the women who live in the Alaskan bush. If you can find it, it us a wonderful read. One thing that has stuck with me from the article was the author asking a Perimeter Man what he was running away from. He said he wasn't running from anything. He was running _TO _ everything.


Inafrate, Okay to p*ss folks off (no name calling) because you probably just presented a different point of view. Feel free to challenge any of my posts, I am a big (okay old fart) boy. I got the sensitivity of a rhino, so fire away but I do challenge back, so plan to "get as good as you give".  Notice my avatar, says a lot. I enjoy different points of view and you may win the debate, it's possible, happen once. artydance:


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Everyone has their own view (plenty of divergent views here!), but personally, I don't buy the "no man is an island" thing. If others want to trust their lives to the fates, that's up to them.....me, I'm the best imitation of an island you ever saw! And if I'm wrong, it'll only affect ME. If the "groupies" are wrong, how many will die because of THEIR decisions? Wish you luck, but groups ain't for me...:wave:


I wouldn't throw the group open to just anyone. You have to be select. I personally could not go it alone. I once thought I could but I know better now.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Dove150 said:


> I wouldn't throw the group open to just anyone. You have to be select. I personally could not go it alone. I once thought I could but I know better now.


Dove 150. you have discovered what is best for you. That was the point of this thread. Learn / discover what is best for EACH person. Pessimsitic2 and I are both Lone Wolf types and have proven it to ourselves many times and in many ways. Being said, It is not for most people. The MAG (Mutual Aid Group) works for many and the Group (rural, small town, local community) works for others.

The most important issue, is learning what you need and are comfortable with. No right or wrong answer, individual choice and requirements.

Glad you have made that discovery, many never do.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I do alone? Yes I can. Do I like to do alone? Absolutely not. I like to have people around even if we don't interact much. One a year or so I would go away to another community for some alone time. I quite enjoyed it for about 24 hours, then I would make the 4 mile hike to a Tim Horton's just to have coffee and be surrounded by people. If I interacted with the locals that was a bonus.

I've solo camped and hiked in the bush but prefer to do it with a companion. 

We are all hard-wired differently. There are pros and cons to both needing/not needing to have others around. As someone mentioned earlier it is something good to recognize about ourselves.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Dove150...*



tmttactical said:


> Dove 150. you have discovered what is best for you. That was the point of this thread. Learn / discover what is best for EACH person. Pessimsitic2 and I are both Lone Wolf types and have proven it to ourselves many times and in many ways. Being said, It is not for most people. The MAG (Mutual Aid Group) works for many and the Group (rural, small town, local community) works for others. The most important issue, is learning what you need and are comfortable with. No right or wrong answer, individual choice and requirements. Glad you have made that discovery, many never do.


My Lord yes, don't let TmtTactical and I get on your nerves....just because WE are a couple ancient, paranoid, antisocial, undemocratic, Hannibal Lecter psychopathic, El Lobo Locos, doesn't mean YOU won't make it in a small group. If the "leadership" of the group has an iron fist and maintains control, a small group, or even a small community, could do quite well. We just have a weee bit different outlook regarding the SHTF/aftermath is all. 

Except ya gotta kinda watch out fer TmtTactical, he kinda waffles a bit....he actually suggested I might wanna take someone else with me.....which in my opinion would make it a small "group" - - -  :rofl:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> My Lord yes, don't let TmtTactical and I get on your nerves....just because WE are a couple ancient, paranoid, antisocial, undemocratic, Hannibal Lecter psychopathic, El Lobo Locos, doesn't mean YOU won't make it in a small group. If the "leadership" of the group has an iron fist and maintains control, a small group, or even a small community, could do quite well. We just have a weee bit different outlook regarding the SHTF/aftermath is all.
> 
> Except ya gotta kinda watch out fer TmtTactical, he kinda waffles a bit....he actually suggested I might wanna take someone else with me.....which in my opinion would make it a small "group" - - -  :rofl:


Hey, I did not care about you, :doh: it was Bo and Lilly I worried about. You teach them to open doors, canned food, sealed and stored food, then you are on your own. It might hep if you teach them to shoot the bigger four legged critters. They will need to learn to hunt,  gardening is out and it is tough to hold fishing poles and bait hooks with your paws.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Hey, I did not care about you, :doh: it was Bo and Lilly I worried about. You teach them to open doors, canned food, sealed and stored food, then you are on your own. It might hep if you teach them to shoot the bigger four legged critters. They will need to learn to hunt,  gardening is out and it is tough to hold fishing poles and bait hooks with your paws.


1. Bo does quite well with the refrigerator door, thank you very much. (Well, except maybe for the "closing it" part...) A little more training and.....
2. If Lilly can crunch a beer can, she'll do just fine on canned goods. It's the "stopping her from eating it" I gotta work on! 
3. Sealed and stored food, no problem, they can tear open any bag I've ever seen! 
4. They don't need to shoot the bigger four legged critters....if Bo & Lilly don't stop growing, there won't be any BIGGER four legged critters! 
5. Look, just because they wanted to play soccer with the armadillo doesn't mean they can't hunt! Bo can track a piece of sausage from the living room to the bedroom with ease, and Lilly can find a smelly dog treat even if I bury it in the laundry hamper! artydance:
6. Gardening? Ummmm, I'll get back to ya on that one...:scratch
7. Fishing? Poles, baits? Ummmm, wonder if I could teach 'em to stretch a net? They did quite well at pulling the "pool cover" off and spreading it over the yard, and it's 24' in diameter! :dunno:

See, all bases covered....uhhhh, except maybe for that gardening thing...:wave::wave:

Boy, this sleep thing sure ain't workin' out!!!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> Terri, sorry for your loss. yes I was referring to mental. I had to maintain a professions distance but it was difficult watching people fade away. Bright, basically healthy people, simply quit living. i discovered lack of family, no visitors or very few visitors and no outside activities. You can't just occupy space, the mind must be active. JMHO


 IMO these places only prove how barbaric and uncivilized we have become.

I've seen a few and none of waiting fro God looked happy to me.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Caribou.....once upon a time, way back when, the "islands" bit crossed my mind. Then I discovered the cost (of the islands, to begin with), and that idea sorta went by the wayside. That would be, however, a very good way to "isolate" your BOL, and provide excellent perimeter visibility. The "biggie" there is keeping the damn location secret WHILE you are working on it....solve THAT problem, and with land prices TODAY, it might be feasible. :dunno:


----------



## Dove150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> My Lord yes, don't let TmtTactical and I get on your nerves....just because WE are a couple ancient, paranoid, antisocial, undemocratic, Hannibal Lecter psychopathic, El Lobo Locos, doesn't mean YOU won't make it in a small group. If the "leadership" of the group has an iron fist and maintains control, a small group, or even a small community, could do quite well. We just have a weee bit different outlook regarding the SHTF/aftermath is all.
> 
> Except ya gotta kinda watch out fer TmtTactical, he kinda waffles a bit....he actually suggested I might wanna take someone else with me.....which in my opinion would make it a small "group" - - -  :rofl:


Oh heck no! You guys sound like my kind of people. I wish I could be more like you. You also sound exactly like a good friend of mine who passed on years ago. He was an old Nam Vet who used to scare many who knew him, he enjoyed that, but he was good to the core.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> ...I've been to NYC, several times, and you couldn't pay me to live there. ...


You couldn't pay me to visit NY!

Live there? Uncomprehensible to me, there is not enough money in the world to pay me to spend even one night!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Meerkat said:


> IMO these places only prove how barbaric and uncivilized we have become.
> 
> I've seen a few and none of waiting fro God looked happy to me.


There are many different levels of Assisted Living / Retirement facilities. The two facilities I worked at required millionaire financial status to join. The care was excellent and the residents were well cared for, with that being said, family is still the best medicine. It the resident is too ill for family, then they should at least visit often.

JMHO


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> There are many different levels of Assisted Living / Retirement facilities. The two facilities I worked at required millionaire financial status to join. The care was excellent and the residents were well cared for, with that being said, family is still the best medicine. It the resident is too ill for family, then they should at least visit often. JMHO


Good point regarding the different "levels" of facilities. Those at the "bottom" level are in deep doo-doo. Half those places, and there has been a lot of publicity about this, just keep everybody drugged up (tranquilized) so they aren't a "bother" to the staff. And the quality of the staff leaves MUCH to be desired.

At the "high" end, the places are like country clubs, the staff is top notch, and there is plenty for the "clients" to do....hell, they even take them on "field trips" to museums, amusement parks, etc.

WORLD of difference between the two! There are many arguments for "subsidies" toward the "bottom end" - - but the primary argument is simply the lack of "quality care, and qualified staff." I am of two minds about this, as I do believe people should prepare for their own future, whatever that future may drop in your lap. I do understand, however, that is not always possible....completely unforeseen events do pop up, and that should NOT mean you get left to vegetate at the hands of some apathetic staff who could care less what happens to YOU as long as they keep getting their paycheck every two weeks. My thinking is that some concerned citizens should form an Ombudsman Group in every city where these substandard facilities are located, document everything as best they can, and SUE THE HELL OUT OF THE OWNERS/DIRECTORS of these facilities, while ALSO coordinating things with the LOCAL D.A. to prosecute them for "elderly abuse, negligence," and whatever else they can come up with under state law.

I have no personal experience with any of these facilities, but an Uncle stuck his wife in one, and evidently it was not one of the better ones. Dad "rescued" her, got a cousin to take her in, and she perked right up once she was off the "medications" they had her loaded up with....she lived for several years after that. From what I've heard over the years since, I doubt she'd have lived for long in the "facility." I can easily sympathize with those on "rescue missions" because some OTHER relative just doesn't "give a s43t," or is trying to "shear the sheep," so to speak. Sometimes "relatives" can be your worst nightmare come true.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Leaving early tomorrow morning for the rescue mission. Then, getting a key from the real estate lady that is selling mom's trailer. Then staying there a couple days to let mom decide what to do with 84 yrs of stuff. Avoiding my sister that lives in the same trailer park. Bring husband with me so he can just stand there, and maybe there won't be so much blood. 
Have no idea how to move mom's stuff. Moving vans take weeks. Have no idea how much stuff she wants to take. 
So, today is band competition for the twins. Then moving grandson up to our loft upstairs, emptying his room for my mom.
Youngest daughter pointed out that we'll have 4 generations in the house. Very cool.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> Leaving early tomorrow morning for the rescue mission. Then, getting a key from the real estate lady that is selling mom's trailer. Then staying there a couple days to let mom decide what to do with 84 yrs of stuff. Avoiding my sister that lives in the same trailer park. Bring husband with me so he can just stand there, and maybe there won't be so much blood. Have no idea how to move mom's stuff. Moving vans take weeks. Have no idea how much stuff she wants to take.
> So, today is band competition for the twins. Then moving grandson up to our loft upstairs, emptying his room for my mom.
> Youngest daughter pointed out that we'll have 4 generations in the house. Very cool.


If you have a pickup or SUV, probably a large U-Haul trailer would be your best bet. Or search locally for a small, private, outfit that can do it a lot quicker than trying to set up a regular "moving van" op. When Mom died, I had the pleasure of cleaning out the house.....closet upon closet filled with "$19.95 TV sales items," MOST of which were still "in the box(es!)" Huge yard sale....no way was I saving all THAT! 

Good luck!!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

AmishHeart said:


> Ohh...you all are newlyweds. Ha.
> I married the love of my life almost 34 years ago. We met when I was 17, and married when I was 21. He is 9 years older. One of our daughters (age 24) was dating young men her age, never was working out. Is dating (and shacking up with) one who is 10 yrs older. Seems to be working well, although I'm not thrilled with the shacking up part. He is a very nice man and works hard, and doesn't play video games or act like a childish idiot.


got you beat . hubby and snagged each other 36 years ago and only one way out . he is the love of my life and always will be.artydance:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Hubby's health is crap. And he works more than full time. Suggested the UHaul, but don't know who would drive it.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Good luck AmishHeart. Family fights can be the worst. Maybe put the stuff mom wants in storage until movers can get to it. Donate the rest to someone who will pick it up.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> Hubby's health is crap. And he works more than full time. Suggested the UHaul, but don't know who would drive it.


When I moved from Oregon to Arizona, Wife and I packed / boxed our stuff. Hired a couple of moving guys to load truck. Got to Arizona, another bunch of moving guys unloaded and carried into apartment (upstairs). Easiest move I ever made. If the load can be kept down, a small truck /van could handle the load and you and your mom could drive back. Slow easy drives - no marathons.

You could hire auction company to sell the stuff not wanted. They will tag, display and collect the monies. They take a big cut but fast and simple. Just some idea's. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping all goes well.


----------

